# Deep water dudes



## Makembite (May 23, 2018)

Tuna bound and need some hard cores to crew up. Yellowfin 34 with full electronics and stable yamies. leave from Port Isabel May 24 - May 26 overnighter to Perdido. may bring tackle but I have loads. share expenses and fuel
956-802-6934


----------

